# Best home guard dog?



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a bulldog, lazy, but is quiet enough to only bark when someone comes to the door. I was thinking of something more outdoors to get at the local shelter. More like a larger dog. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Well with "guard dogs" it all depends on how you train it. I worked in a pet store for 3 years, and I have learned that the best dog is a well trained dog. Bigger dogs that are good are german shepards, pitbulls and dobermans, but still it all depends on how you train them.

I have a Dachshund and he is by no means a guard dog, but he is a great alarm dog. Barks at everything, problem with that is if you can't shut them up then they will give your position away, so you have to spend the time and some money on training!


----------



## Taboo_oh (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is my guarddog. Very quite and is well behaved. Barks only when there is something outside that doesn't need to be.

[attachment=0:2kjidmhe]guarddog.JPG[/attachment:2kjidmhe]


----------



## Hardknocks24 (Nov 8, 2012)

I hat to say this but best guard dogs are from shelters. I have a shepherd/blue healer , Great Dane / calahula labs. All quit until something our se body is within 100 yards except shepherd / blue healer is the one that layes and wait until the command . All very well trained. I will say this one goes for leg and others go for vital organs .


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I've always questioned there being any effectiveness in "guard dogs" (see video). A good "watch dog" is a whole other story! And about anything that barks when it hears noise is great for that.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

A good "varmint dog" like a chiwawa for instance is no guard dog but they will sure give a warning of immediate danger that's for sure!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a little yapper named "Cleetus". He's a Miniature Australian Shepard/Toy Maltese mix, weighs maybe 4 pounds, who is a touch neurotic and schizophrenic. He barks at every person that moves up or down the street. He forgets he's pretty small and doesn't realize that no one is afraid of him. But he "gits after it" like an angry half rabid Doberman that hasn't eaten in four days.

Not much on the "Missile Defense" but he's one hell of an "Early Warning System". :lol:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, My Chihuahua DIAMOND is a great warning dog, but I have to physicaly grab her and hold her mouth closed if silence is needed. But, to me that is outwieghed by the fact that she loves to watch out "her window", and she alerts me at any time someone steps up to the porch.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> I have a little yapper named "Cleetus". He's a Miniature Australian Shepard/Toy Maltese mix, weighs maybe 4 pounds, who is a touch neurotic and schizophrenic. He barks at every person that moves up or down the street. He forgets he's pretty small and doesn't realize that no one is afraid of him. But he "gits after it" like an angry half rabid Doberman that hasn't eaten in four days.
> 
> Not much on the "Missile Defense" but he's one hell of an "Early Warning System". :lol:


I think little dogs get "small man complex", becouse my girl will act up, charge one step, then haul buns to daddy or the safety of being under something.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

I have five german wire haired pointers and a lab.. two of the six are indoor dogs and the other four are outside.. I can recall three times in almost ten years that someone made it to my door bell before they let out their howling and barking. I blame that on me forgetting to turn down my radio after welding in the shop and having the radio blasting away.. Three of the six will attack if i give a command. They are easy to shut up with one word or a hand signal if they are looking at me. It's all in training..


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I couldn't help but be reminded of this video. Note, the dog stops and looks back just for a second like "Damn man, I hope you got this one! I'm OUT!"


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I couldn't help but be reminded of this video. Note, the dog stops and looks back just for a second like "Damn man, I hope you got this one! I'm OUT!"


Good Lord that is hilarious!!!


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I couldn't help but be reminded of this video. Note, the dog stops and looks back just for a second like "Damn man, I hope you got this one! I'm OUT!"


That dude is lucky the **** didn't come back after him.. Mind you i would have done the same for my fur family..


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Our "watchdog" is a beagle, jack russel mix, from a rescue shelter. Loves to chase squirrels, rabbits and groundhogs out of the yard. She doesn't kill them, just protects her turf. Doesn't realize how small she is. She's chased a lab out of the yard and into the woods. Will bark and warn us of any movement outside. But will wag and greet anyone that comes to the door. At least she's a reliable alarm. Any "alarm" dog is better than nothing!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My chihuahua rules the two pits...


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm partial to Jack Russel terrorist myself. The are hardy, fearless, loyal and fast. I've had two in my life though have owned other breeds too they by far where the best all around guard/varmint killers I've ever seen.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a Golden Retriever/ Fox Hound mix I got from the pound. I only barks once people start coming up the drive way and he sounds mean... However he is probably the friendliest dog you can meet. I had an ADT guy out to fix something and he said who needs an alarm with a dog like that. And on the plus side when I take him for walks or hikes he is friendly with people kids and other dogs. So he gives me the warning I want, discourages the random people who don't know better from visiting my house, but I know if I take him out in public he won't cause trouble.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have 2 myself! My Red heeler is one of the baddest watch dogs I've ever had! Then my Australian Shepherd. She's a yapper but I don't really know how well she would defend against anything!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have 2 myself. A red heeler and a blue heeler. They are both very quiet and only bark if they see something strange on the property. They are inside dogs but spend a ton of time outside workin cows and on the ranch with us. The the blue is a female and just had pups less than a week ago so she is down for a little while. Anyone in Montana look for heelers, let me know. There are 5 males and 1 female..

A "good" watchdog is just one that lets you know there is something not right. I hear people say that they have pit bulls,rottweilers and dobies that are mean and great for guard dogs.. Personally, all I need is my Walther P-22 with a can on it and some short rifle rounds or some Rompun and the dogs are out for the count..


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I have 2 myself. A red heeler and a blue heeler. They are both very quiet and only bark if they see something strange on the property. They are inside dogs but spend a ton of time outside workin cows and on the ranch with us. The the blue is a female and just had pups less than a week ago so she is down for a little while. Anyone in Montana look for heelers, let me know. There are 5 males and 1 female..
> 
> A "good" watchdog is just one that lets you know there is something not right. I hear people say that they have pit bulls,rottweilers and dobies that are mean and great for guard dogs.. Personally, all I need is my Walther P-22 with a can on it and some short rifle rounds or some Rompun and the dogs are out for the count..


The wife wants to move to Montana! If we were there I'd take tye female off your hands! mate her with my Red and see what kinda colors came out!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

lgustavus81 said:


> The wife wants to move to Montana! If we were there I'd take tye female off your hands! mate her with my Red and see what kinda colors came out!


I added a few pics of them..


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I added a few pics of them..


Good lookin hound!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

lgustavus81 said:


> The wife wants to move to Montana! If we were there I'd take tye female off your hands! mate her with my Red and see what kinda colors came out!


It's funny, I have had heelers all my life. You can breed 2 blues and get all reds or vice versa. Usually you get a mix of blues and reds. I can't wait to see what color these pups turn. They are born all white then the colors start to come in after a few weeks like dalmations..


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

OP, it all depends on if you want an alarm dog, a watch dog that will chase but probably not bite, or a man stopper? Any dog can be trained to bark or not bark. Or bark only when someone comes on the property. Yes, they can learn property lines. I like a Gread Pyreneese for my area - they are mostly white, loyal and are heavy enough to stop a man, but are great baby sitters for kids. They were bred to guard, and will become attached to family, sheep or even cattle and horses and keep coyotes, wolves or bear away. The best part is they are not agressive to family. Little kids can sleep on top of them, etc and they eat up the love.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)




----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's my choice.
View attachment 2373


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Perfect timing for this thread. I just got home with one wife, three kids, and two 12 week old walker hound pups. I already have a black lab that just turned a year old. My previous hounds all died off last year so I am happy to get new ones. They aren't "guard dogs", but make good alert dogs.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

My dog is a mutt. 25 pounds. loves people, barks at anything near my property. When I lived in an apartment for a few years, mine was the only one in the complex that wasn't robed. enough said.


----------

